# How important is it to use ro di water?



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a pico tank and getting ro di water for it isn't that bad, but now I plan on setting up a 30g and a 40g salt one fowlr the other reef, how Important is it to use ro water vs. tap with conditioner like prime. I don't really have the money in my budget for a $150 ro di filter nor do I feel like driving 10 miles to the lfs with jugs to buy water. Can Anyone offer input?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

people have been keeping marine tanks for many decades without using RO/DI water...
tap water may contain chlorine and chloramine ; but most of the other elements are important in the make up of saltwater...back in the early 70s i remember a couple of friends that got some of their marine fish to breed.....no RO back then..just straight Cleveland tapwater and Instant Ocean marine mix..
but these days it is important for folks to spend huge amounts of money on their marine tanks i guess...i am just not one of them...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Depends on the quality or level or impurities in your tap water. This is probably the most important variable to consider.

With an FOWLR set up (fish only with live rock), and depending on the type of fish, you'd probably have a larger margin of error with tap water than using tap water with a reef tank stocked with sensitive corals and inverts.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a FOWLR 46 gallon tank and I've always used tap water. All my readings always show up perfect and I've never had any fish deaths or any other issues in terms of water quality.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I live in texas my water is super hard, and the ph comes out ideal for SW and african cichlids, I use Prime conditioner, and my tanks are reef... does that matter... Ive been using tap to top off my tank but RO and salt mix on H2o changes


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Dam it all this time I could of setup a SW tank with our water?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

yep pretty much, if you don't mind the buildup... A friend of mine uses RO water and shes always fighting cyano and dinoflagellens or whatever.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

You know that guy who owns the aquarium store he won't just sell you any fish he has salt water fresh water brackish. That fish your not ready for that fish, eat like that guy you know. I'm just kidding I was watching that velveta commercial a minuet ago. Are you going to setup a SW tank? How many gallons?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I have a pico set up now, and I'm planning on getting a 40 breeder going in the next month or two, I have everything except a stand, the PETCO ones are the kind only a mother could love, but I plan on doing a softie reef, maybe so brains or clams if my lighting is good enough, which I made a separate thread for asking about it...


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Can I ask what equipment you have? About how much money you got in it? I hear it could cost $$$


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have: the tank, a 4 bulb ho t5 fixture with led moon lights, refractometer, bucket of salt, 30lbs live sand, 75g protein skimmer, a 700gph power head, and a digital thermometer.... Everything but liverock and a stand


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most people do use ro/DI, even here where are tap is very nearly straight rainwater with a TDS of 50 ppm. Those who don't have the device get bottles of SW from the LFS.. One of the reasons SW is more $, but not the only one.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's my problem tho I dont seem to have any issues with my tap where my friend has a $300 ro system and she's fighting algae in all her tanks


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't think that the ailments that are affecting your friend's tank can be attributed to her use of RO/DI water or that the the fact that your tank presently lacks those ailments can be linked to non-use of RO/DI water. 

Nuisance algae, cyanobacteria, etc are caused by other things (usually excessive nutrients, dissolved organic compounds, nitrate, phosphate, etc) which are absent from RO/DI water, and are in fact substances that an RO/DI unit can remove from tap water.

The only thing RO/DI units ensure is that the water will be as pure as can be. Once it's added to the tank then other variables apply.

Food, bulb age, bioload, water change regimen, water circulation, system husbandry, system maturity, presence or lack of other filtration devices (protein skimmers, reactors, etc), and a host of other factors are all variables that can promote or deter nuisance algae and cyanobacteria and that like.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I guess that makes sense she also has no clean up crew in the tank


----------



## warles (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,CAn you tell me what equipment you use and how much cost of it?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a 40g breeder, a coral life 4 tube ho t5 fixture, x2 10000 k, x2 actinic 420, 35lbs live sand, a 700gph power head, a 200w heater, a skimmer rated for a 75g and I'm debating on putting a hob filter and filling it with rock rubble


----------

